# Heading for our first UKC event



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So I finally decided that I am going to go to the UKC show in Perry, GA by myself. I am leaving tomorrow since it is a 4 hour drive. This picture is of Racer freshly groomed as of today. He will be 10 Months on the 5th. Of course it is supposed to rain this weekend. I see more blow outs in my future :-(

Racer On 8-29-13 Photos by poolann | Photobucket


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a handsome boy. Good luck. Doesn't it just figure when you get the poodle groomed it rains!!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

The same thing happens when I mop my kitchen floor lol. It has been so rainy this summer & with 3 large breed dogs I just keep putting off the mopping. I couldn't put off this bathing though :act-up:


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

When you get there, stop bye and speak with Annie Saunier. She is there with mini and toy poodles - mostly reds. Really nice lady. If you have questions or concerns, speak with her. 

Nili Young


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

He looks very nice Anna --Good Luck!!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

handsome boy! You will have lots of fun, UKC shows are very friendly!


PS - grooming a poodle is like washing a car - you know it will rain the next day!!!


----------

